

Chris Slowe (Reddit/HipMunk) Interview-Great coverage of HipMunk's System Stack - dchuk
http://chris.slowe.usesthis.com/

======
mdaniel
What a fascinating site. It also could be used as an Apple advertisement (he
said, writing on a MBP 17"). :-)

~~~
adambyrtek
Quoting the About The Setup page:

"Despite appearances, the site is not actually sponsored by Apple - people
just seem to like using their tools. We're a fan, too."

However, I wouldn't be surprised if there was some selection bias involved. On
the other hand, they sometimes feature such hardcore geeks like Russ Cox
running Plan9 from User Space[1].

[1] <http://russ.cox.usesthis.com/>

~~~
waferbaby
You'd think that, because I myself use a Mac, but I'm more interested in the
people over the hardware and pick based on that. :)

------
alnayyir
>90% Emacs, Terminal, and Chrome.

I knew Chris was mah homeboy!

My EXACT daily set of tools. :)

The stack is pretty interesting and impressive, almost everything they use are
things I would choose to use under similar constraints and would love working
with.

~~~
keysersosa
Fortunately he didn't ask where I spend my time in Chrome.

